# Hello to Chicago (US), from hostworld



## HW-J (May 19, 2020)

We’re excited to announce that we’ve now expanded our VPS product offering to Chicago, United States. Our new data centre facility is a great way to support our ever increasing customer demands. Our US data centre is a state-of-the-art Tier III data centre which offers 100 percent power and network redundancy, multiple premium bandwidth carriers, biometrics for authentication, 24-hour CCTV monitoring and much much more. The facility still provides superior connectivity and latency to Europe while benefiting our US customers.

We now allow our customers to deploy the same VPS plans in both the UK and US under the same hostworld website and customer portal. All the plans are identical in specifications and pricing. Clients who wish to transfer their existing services to our US data centre may send in a ticket to our technical support department.

We have not only expanded our location offering, but for the first time, we are launching NVMe based storage at our Chicago data centre. NVMe provides a huge performance boost compared to SSD and HDD drives. Whilst we only currently offer NVMe storage at our US data centre, be rest assured we are working hard to bring NVMe storage to our UK nodes and we will shortly be launching NVMe in the UK.

You can see our US NVMe VPS packages here https://hostworld.uk/nvme-vps.

*About hostworld*

As a company we are extremely proud of the services we offer and strive to offer the best possible service to all of our customers. We focus on performance, customer support and maintaining our network - providing excellent customer service is a priority to us. We strive to provide you with the most cost effective, reliable service in the industry offering an outstanding 99.9% uptime guarantee. 

Unlike a lot of hosting providers, we are not a reseller. We operate our own dedicated hardware. Using our own hardware allows us to build scalable and bespoke hosting platforms, utilising industry-leading software. All our servers built and configured using the latest available technology, allowing us exceed customer expectations.


----------

